# PWM-Ausgabefrequenz einer S7-300



## Kosi (12 März 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe das mir einer helfen kann:

Es geht um die Ansteuerung eines bürstenlosen Gleichstrommotors, die über eine SPS 7-300 mit einer CPU 313C-2-DP erfolgen soll.
Vom Motor kommen die Encodersignale A und B, welche ich über einen Optokoppler, an die schnellen 24V Zähleingänge der SPS schalten möchte.
Mein Problem ist aber folgendes: Die Frequenz von 2,5 kHz des pulsweitenmodulierten Signals (PWM-Signal) durch die SPS.
Dieses PWM Signal soll nun an einen BRUSHLESS PWM SERVO AMPLIFIER gelegt werden. Beispielsweise folgenden: http://www.a-m-c.com/download/datasheet/bd15a8.pdf
Die untere Grenzfrequenz, die ein solcher Verstärker verarbeiten kann, ist 5 kHz. Diese Tatsache steht jetzt im Konflikt mit der Maximalausgabefrequenz einer PWM von 2.5 kHz der SPS.
Leider finde ich auch sonst keine weitere Applikation, die sowohl die Motor-Hall-Signale und ein PWM-Signal auf dieser niedrigen Frequenz von 2.5 kHz verarbeiten kann.

Gibt es für die S7 ein Erweiterungsmodul, das eine höhere PWM Ausgabefrequenz realisieren kann oder muss ich den Weg über eine schnellere SPS gehen?

Ich weiß das es mit einem Mikrokontroller und Regler einfacher geht. Leider muss ich es über eine SPS realisieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2012)

Hallo,
da sehe ich aber ganz schwarz für dich.
Deine Zählerkarte wird erstmal das PWM-Signal immer gleich auswerten - die Frequenz des Signals ändert sich ja nicht sondern nur das Tastverhältnis von Impuls und Pause.
Dann sehe ich aber auch keine Möglichkeit mit einer superschnellen SPS eine schneller Blinkfrequenz als 500 Hz zu erzeugen - und die dann mit immer dem gleichen Tastverhältnis Impulsause von 1:1 ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Kosi (12 März 2012)

Also die Leute bei Siemens meinten, dass eine S7-300 zu langsam ist für eine Motoransteuerung.
Ich komme wohl nicht um eine 1200-er herum. Die kann 100GHz, statt nur 2,5kHz.


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2012)

Kosi schrieb:


> Also die Leute bei Siemens meinten, dass eine S7-300 zu langsam ist für eine Motoransteuerung.
> Ich komme wohl nicht um eine 1200-er herum. Die kann 100GHz, statt nur 2,5kHz.



Ne, oder? Damit kannste dann ja Aliens auf dem Mars von der Erde aus braten.


----------



## winnman (12 März 2012)

Ein Treiber für einen Brushless Motor sollte doch eigentlich auch einen Regler / Steller enthalten, der zb über Spannungssignal / Widerstandssignal die Drehzahl ändert / regelt.

Also einfach eine Drehzahlmessung über die schnellen Eingänge und dan ein normales Analogsignal an deinen Treiber.


----------



## bike (12 März 2012)

Kosi schrieb:


> Ich komme wohl nicht um eine 1200-er herum. Die kann 100GHz, statt nur 2,5kHz.



Geht es um eine Sende- und Empfangsanlage? Bei dieser Frequenz?

Seltsam, dass immer schon Lösungen publiziert werden, die scheinbar nicht funktionieren, an Stelle das Problem sinnvoll beschreiben.
Wie ist die Aufgabenstellung?
Was sind deine Vorgaben?
Was geht wie nicht mit welcher PLC und wie hast du es versucht?
Wenn schon Hausaufgaben gelöst werden sollen, dann bitte die ganze Aufgabe 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2012)

@kosi,
du könntest auch einen ET200s Baugruppe anschließen, wo es Baugruppen für PWM und
Zählbaugrupen gibt, die deinen Leistungsanspruch genügen.


----------



## Kosi (13 März 2012)

@bike:

Ich habe meine "Hausaufgaben" eigentlich in meinem ersten Post beschrieben.

Eine SPS von Siemens, in meinem Fall eine S7-300, soll mittels PWM ein digitales Signal ausgeben. 
Mein Problem war einfach, dass die oben genannte SPS maximal 2,5kHz ausgeben kann. Das ist aber zu langsam um einen bürstenlosen Gleichstrommotor anzusteuern. Dieser hat ja 3 Phasen (L1-L3). Also muss das PWM-Signal der SPS noch auf diese 3 Phasen "gesplittet" werden.
Dabei bleiben Amplitude und Tastverhältnis gleich. Das PWM Signal der SPS wird jeweils nur um 120 Grad verschoben. Soviel zur Theorie. So eine Phasenverschiebung bewerkstelligt zB. der, in meinem ersten Post genannte, BRUSHLESS PWM SERVO AMPLIFIER.
Leider verarbeitet so ein toller Amplifier nur ein, von der SPS-300 kommendes, PWM-Signal von minimal 5kHz.
Siemens hat mir natürlich zu einer neuen S7-1200 geraten, die um Lichtjahre schneller ist als die 300-er.

@rostiger Nagel: danke für den Tipp mit der ET200s

@Larry Laffer: Die SPS soll das PWM Signal nicht auswerten, sie soll es erzeugen.

Also danke nochmal an alle. Ich habe jetzt die 1200er bestellt


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 März 2012)

@Kosi:
Es liegt mir absolut fern, hier auch noch Salz in die Wunde zu streuen - aber eine 1200er ist nicht schneller als eine 300er - im Gegenteil, eigentlich ist sie gegen die 300er (die 200er / 1200er Fans mögen es mir verzeihen oder auch nicht) eher ein Spielzeug ...
Deine Aufgabenstellung habe ich übrigens schon verstanden - du aber anscheinend noch nicht. Aber du kannst dann ja vielleicht mal von deinen Erfolgen hier berichten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2012)

so schlecht ist die 1200er garnicht und Sie ist sogar ganz schön flott, vor der Inovation der 300er Baureihe, war die 200 bzw. 1200er so einigen
300er CPU's überlegen. Vielen ist garnicht bekannt was man mit dem kleinen Gerät so alles veranstalten kann. Jetzt wo sogar SCL mit der 1200er
möglich ist, macht es sogar sinn mal darüber nachzudenken ob Sie für eine Anwendung ausreicht, wo Sie früher nicht in Frage kamm.

In diesen Fall, kann Sie sogar gut rein passen, wenn nur diese kleine Anwendung damit erschlagen werden soll.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 März 2012)

@Helmut:
... vor Allem, wenn die die Ausgänge (und vielleicht auch ihr Ptogramm) mit 100 GHz laufen lassen kann ...


----------



## bike (13 März 2012)

Kosi schrieb:


> Siemens hat mir natürlich zu einer neuen S7-1200 geraten, die um Lichtjahre schneller ist als die 300-er.



Also das ist toll.
Eine S7 1200 ist um Lichtjahre schneller als eine 300:
Muss diese ja, denn bei 100ghZ braucht man schon Lichtjahre.

Wie dir schon Larry schrieb: einige hier haben dein Problem verstanden, doch du selbst scheinbar noch? nicht.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## det (13 März 2012)

Moin Moin,

nu steinigt den armen Kerl doch nicht gleich.   Nur weil  Er das  G  mit dem  K  verwechselt hat (vielleicht hat der Siemensianer  auch quatsch erzählt).
Handbuch sagt auf jeden Fall 2 Impulsausgänge  2Hz bis 100kHz als PWM oder PTO. Und  Boolsche Operationen 0,1 µs. Also  gar nicht so schlecht die S7-1200.

Grüße Detlef


----------

